# hello there



## 1samoyed (Mar 10, 2018)

new to this site I breed foxes and blue tans and I want to learn more about the genes as I caint produce black tans?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome~
You can't produce black from blue, because blue is recessive so they can't make anything not blue-based. Fox is a c-diluted tan, so that's a different matter too. I recommend www.hiiret.fi for learning more about genetics, and of course questions are more than welcome here too


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

Welcome!


----------

